# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Robot Taxi, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

DeNA Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Taxis revving up for the 2020 Olympics

Published on Oct 2, 2015




> From Japan, where robots operate hotels and androids serve as clerks at department stores, comes the latest unmanned project: the robot cab. The road tests for a self-driving taxi service will start in Fujisawa, near Tokyo, next year.


"RoboCab: Driverless Taxi Experiment to Start in Japan"

October 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot Taxi announces plans for experiments using driverless cars on public roads

Published on Oct 5, 2015




> Robot Taxi Inc., a joint venture between DeNA Co. and ZMP Inc., said it will conduct experiments running its robot taxi on public roads next year.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Driverless taxi may make its way to Tokyo Olympics"

by Graham Chin
August 12, 2015

Article "Japan is building a “Robot Taxi” service, with thousands planned for the 2020 Olympics"

by Dan Frommer
November 2, 2015

----------

